# I'm advertising for all of us :)



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

Yesterday I put a red scrolling display sign on the rear window of my car. it said:

Please Tip UBER Drivers

I wanted to spread the word. Remarkably, 7 out of 9 Lyft riders tipped me. That's a record for me. I'm thinking they saw it and it had something to do with it, but will see how it goes today.

Sadly, Zero out of 4 Uber riders tipped. The point still needs to be driven home.

Today I edited the sign to say:

Be Fair...Please Tip UBER Drivers

Going to see how it works out. I'm driving around Boston, if you see my car and you're on this Forum, honk twice and give me a thumbs up!

Last night while stopped at a light I looked in the rear view mirror and noticed a fellow Uber driver reading the sign, he must have said something as I saw the passenger's head pop up between the seats and she was reading it too. Maybe its helping other Uber drivers, I hope so!

You guys might want to consider something like this to spread the word. The more its seen, the better for all of us.

Greetings to all and off to work!

-=>Raja.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Send a picture


----------



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

Its a scrolling sign, one picture isn't going to show the whole sign. Since I put it up, seems to me that Lyft riders are tipping much more. Last 5 days:

7 out of 13 yesterday
1 out of 2 the day before
3 out of 9 the day before that
7 out of 9 the day before that (the day before this post)
1 out of 4 the day before the sign.

On average it used to be alot less.

The week of April 24-40, only 2 out of 26 rides tipped.

This week so far its 19 out of 37, and 1 more day to go today its raining I'm going out this afternoon.

Big difference, maybe its just the air or maybe the sign is helping?

Uber riders by the way, they suck they are cheap and they know it. One guy this week even told me you know we're not allowed to tip you, I said who said that? Uber he said. I said look it up its not true, and here is my card if you find otherwise and want to venmo me that would be great. Of course never heard back.

-=>Raja.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Thats pretty clever.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

We should all get together and pitch in for a SuperBowl ad that says "Please tip your Uber driver".
We just need 5 seconds of airtime and we'll be good.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

And Uber will sandwich your add for 30 seconds on each side advertising no tipping expected, jump in and ride on.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

I can tip in the app right


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

The only thing I worry about with the allowance of tipping in the app is the return of more ants....


----------

